# River in Seminole,AL



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I live here in seminole,AL and a friend has been catching redfish from his dock just 1 block of the boat ramp i never fished it much just for brim. but i like some info on specks,flounder,reds how far up the river do they come? i been fishing the mouth around the islands and been doing ok but it gets a little to windy and choppy for my john boat any info would be great thanks:notworthy:


----------

